# UK water scorpions



## Morpheus uk (Jul 22, 2009)

Went for a walk up the local reservoir earlier today and i found a colony of water scorpions in a ditch

The ditch was formed by those June floods way back, and since then the ditch has flooded and created a small pond with all sorts of wildlife ive hardly been able to see before.

I can only ever remember finding one water scorpion before and that was way back when i was a tiddler and kept it in a pop bottle...in the sun

So i got a bit over excited i think and grabbed a whole bunch

Im hoping to watch their life cycle, i got bunch of various nymphs and 2 adults, i was hoping to witness a full generation and a bit, then release them back.

At the moment their in a small tub with about an inch of water, but this is just what i put them in until i get something sorted, their feeding on mosquito larvae and a water spider, and they fed on them in the first five minutes ive brought them home

Its going to take a little while longer than i thought to get their set up done so i decided i might aswell take a couple of pics.
































Not the best of pics though, i`ll get some better ones when i have to chance.


----------



## superfreak (Jul 22, 2009)

amazing! theyre so cool!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 22, 2009)

cool

The water scops I find look a lot like walking sticks.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jul 22, 2009)

I used to catch and keep these when I was a kid in England. They were a lot larger then, though, in the early Cenozoic.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jul 23, 2009)

Whoa! I've never seen those before.They are pretty neat!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 23, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> They were a lot larger then, though, in the early Cenozoic.


----------



## Rick (Jul 23, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> coolThe water scops I find look a lot like walking sticks.


Same here but I have seen this type too.


----------



## revmdn (Jul 23, 2009)

Never seen those before. Neat-o.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Jul 23, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I used to catch and keep these when I was a kid in England. They were a lot larger then, though, in the early Cenozoic.


rofl :lol:


----------



## jameslongo (Jul 23, 2009)

Cool bugs! I can't see their tails though. They usually have a breathing apparatus sticking out from their bum, don't they?

There are 2 subfamilies of water-scorps: the fatties (Nepinae) &amp; needles (Ranatrinae).

Phil: and you didn't have fly-spray back then, did you?


----------

